# Husky X????? any ideas?



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

This is Normal. "Nora" I know she is husky..and i was thinking she was part greyhound.....but i'v always been confused as to where her ears came from?  i remember when she was a puppy and her ears had just stood up and someone told me she looked like Mule deer. lol. Anyhow now i'm thinking Pharoh hound...what are your thoughts??


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Her ears look like very normal Husy ears. I think she looks like a very short coated husky possibly but not nessisarily mixed


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly if someone told me that was a pure husky, I'd believe them.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

You know, to me they look like normal husky ears that are made to look bigger by the fact that she has such short fur around her face. I imagine if she was fuzzier around the sides of her face they wouldn't seem so big and tall. As for what else is mixed in there, I'd think something with shorter fur, but beyond that I have no idea, lol.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

i dunno ...i'm still thinking something like Ibizan of Pharoh hound.....she is just a long, tall slender dog. her skull and ribcage is noticiably narrower than my other dogs, and my neighbours Sibes. I mean there is husky in there no questions asked.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The thing about that is... what are the chances of a roaming Ibizan or Pharaoh hound roaming the countryside impregnating random huskies?


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

In sprint raceing sled dogs it's common to mix breeds like that on purpose. So that you get the speed of the hound and the endurance and warm coat of the husky. It's fairly common to find greyhound/husky and saluki/husky mixes and also pointer/husky ....so it wouldn't surprise me....seeing as she came from dogs that were bred for raceing.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Im gonna venture to agree with you, those ears are really big for the husky standard. Though I have no idea what mix she might be! She is adorable though ^_^


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

here are a couple pictures i got off google...of a Siberian








and and Ibizan









and a few more of Nora


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think she's just husky.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Mushers don't mix in Pharaoh hound or Ibizian hound in their lines. I still don't see whats so odd about her ears, Nekomi's huskies have similar sized ears. She looks like a racing bred husky maybe an Alaskan Husky with a high content of Siberian husky.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea I would have to go with Alaskan Husky.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

Nora could have greyhound a couple of generations back. Those big standup ears occassionally show up in NGA (racing) bred greys. She could also be pure Siberian Husky or Alaskan Husky. We're all guessing at this point.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Mushers don't mix in Pharaoh hound or Ibizian hound in their lines. I still don't see whats so odd about her ears, Nekomi's huskies have similar sized ears. She looks like a racing bred husky maybe an Alaskan Husky with a high content of Siberian husky.


agree with the above


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

To me she looks like a typical long, lanky, athletic Alaskan Husky. I doubt she is a pure Siberian (even from racing lines) but I could be wrong. If she is an Alaskan then she could have Greyhound or Saluki in her. 
In the very first picture she kind of has the face and ear structure of a German Shepherd..... 

I don't think it would be Ibizan or Pharoh hound. I have yet to meet a musher that has used them in their breeding lines and since they are rare (or at least I think they're rare... ) I doubt there would just be random ones running around intact.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok. so maybe she doesnt have those breed in her..but i really think she looks like one....she is forever reminding me of one of those Egyptian Anubis statue things....Thanks for all your input...


----------

